# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kerkese per Informacion

## Guri Aliaj

Ne janar 2008 kam marre pjese ne privatizimin e Albtelekom sh.a duke blere aksione me bono privatizimi (me dokementa zyrtare te cilat i disponoj).
Duke qene ne pritje gjate ketyre viteve,interesohem atje ku kishja blere aksione(ne degen e thesarit Fier).Me thone i kemi cuar ne Ministri.

Kerkoj prane QKB dhe nga 7500 e ca aksioner emri im nuk figuronte.

Di ndonjeri te me orientoj se si mund ta zgjidh kete problem.

Ju faleminderit
Guri Aliaj Patos

----------

